# Cardiff Premises?



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm looking for somewhere I can Detail at on weekends. Ideally a corner of a unit that isn't used on the weekends so I could come and go as I need. It would need to be in Cardiff, secure and have access to power and water and be rentable on a casual basis. 

If anyone knows of something suitable could they pm me please. Thanks.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

rocking horse **** matt , been looking for exactly what youve said for ages , ok if youve got silly money then no problem, but its the casual basis is whats going to bugger it up mate .
did find one going back last year but he wouldnt guarantee the area would be not only clear but clean when i needed it, and plus id pay per week if i used it or not


----------



## Cardiff R33 (May 14, 2009)

mmmnn would be good, my friend in his bodyshop may be up for this but guessing the same, he wouldnt be able to guarantee space and being dustfree. Will mention it to him though as it would be handy


----------

